# HELP with 30-40 minute workouts



## Jzilla (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a bit of a problem I need help with...

My gym is at work and I have to workout twice a day. The problem is I only have 30-40 minutes per workout, 1 session being weight training the other being cardio and im limited in equipment.

*Lots of dumbbells*





a cambered bar




* incline/decline benches*




* a smith machine*




*pec deck* (no this isnt a pic of me lol)




*lat machine *




*seated cable row machine*




*leg press*




*leg curl machine*




*leg extension*




*shoulder press machine*





now that being said, I only have used the lat, cable row and leg machines in any of my workouts.

Here's what I've been doing so far:

*chest*
flat dumbbell press 4 sets 12-10-8-6
incline dumbbell press 4 sets 12-10-8-6
flat dumbbell flys 2 sets 12-10
incline dumbbell flys 2 sets 12-10
decline dumbell flys 2 sets 12-10

*Shoulders/Traps*
seated dumbell press 4 sets 12-10-8-6
lateral raises 3 sets 12-10-8
front lateral raises 3 sets 12-10-8
cambered bar upright rows 3 sets 12-10-8
dumbbell shrugs 4 sets 20-15-12-10


*Arms*
cambered bar curls 4 sets 12-10-8-6
dumbbell curls 4 sets 12-10-8-6
hammer curls 3 sets 12-10-8
machine curls 3 sets 15-20 
skull crushers 4 sets 12-10-8-6
standing dumbbell triceps extensions 4 sets 12-10-8-6
cable press downs 4 sets 12-15 (2 sets overhand 2 sets underhand)


*back *
bent over dumbbell rows 4 sets 10-12
stiff leg dumbbell dead-lifts 4 sets 10
lat pull-downs 4 sets 12-10-8-6
seated cable rows 4 sets 12-10-8-6


*Legs*
dumbbell jump squats 4 sets 10
leg press 4 sets 12-10-8-6
calf press (using the leg press machine) 4 sets 12-10-8-6
leg extensions 3 sets 12-10-8
leg curls 3 sets 12-10-8



also twice a week i do abs and a few core strengthening exercises.

I need help an opinions, am I doing all the right exercises? should i use more of the machines? any help is appreciated


----------



## Jzilla (Sep 13, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2009)

Why do you have to workout twice a day?

30-40min. is fine to get a good workout in.

Warm up - 5min.
Lift - 15min
1a) RDL
1b) Db bench press

2a) 1-arm DB row
2b) Split squat

Intervals - 10min x 30sec:30sec

etc...

patrick


----------



## Jzilla (Sep 13, 2009)

P-funk said:


> Why do you have to workout twice a day?
> 
> 30-40min. is fine to get a good workout in.
> 
> ...



because i dont have enough time to do weights and cardio in one session. so you would only do 2 exercises per body part? more detail plz


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2009)

I would do total body workouts, pair up up and lower exercises to save time, get in and get out.

patrick


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2009)

You can also put together 3 movements in a circuit (Lower body, a push, and a pull):

A1 - Squat
A2 - Dips
A3 - Lat Pulldown

You could easily warmup for 5-10 minutes and do the main part of your workout in 20-30 minutes.  Let's say you did 3 sets of 8 repetitions on each of these movements.  You could be done with them in 15 minutes or maybe 20 minutes easily.  You might even have time for some curls.  Woo.


----------



## pumpfootwear (Oct 5, 2009)

even i do this chest and tricpes on the same day.. and another day .. for arms ( curling ) and thirid day bisceps and legs.....


----------

